# Albuquerque officers resign from Emergency Response Team following protest



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Albuquerque Police Officers' Association president Shaun Willoughby explains why several officers quit, noting that 'morale is gone' within the police department, officers don't feel supported and 'don't trust their leaders.'


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

I would do the same thing!


----------

